

Workspaces: A Super Awesome Feature Coming Soon To Chrome DevTools - twapi
http://browserfame.com/1090/chrome-devtools-workspace

======
georgemcbay
This is pretty cool.

I had to do one other thing (I'm using Canary on x64/Windows 7) I didn't see
mentioned in the post to get this to work, which is to add an empty file named
".allow-devtools-edit" to the directory I was adding as a workspace before
adding it in the devtools settings.

Prior to doing this, adding the directory was failing in a way where it wasn't
obvious what the problem was (Chrome prints out the message to add this file
to its DevTools console, but if you don't have that open there's no way to
tell why adding the workspace directory failed).

